# Wireless Router Buying Help :)



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello Digit I want to buy wireless router budget Rs.2000 and please select from Flipkart.com: Online Shopping India: Buy Books Online: Mobiles, Cameras, Laptops, Accessories


----------



## DDIF (Jan 22, 2012)

So do you want just a wi-fi router or Modem cum Router?


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes i want router to which i connect PC via LAN and laptop via wireless.


----------



## DDIF (Jan 22, 2012)

So that mean you already have a modem. Okay check TP Link N150 on ebay.in for INR 1176/-

Best deal I think.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you i have added repo to every comment on all of my threads


----------



## webgenius (Jan 23, 2012)

You can consider Asus N13. You'll get a USB port in your router which you can be use as a mini-cloud in your home network.
In future, if you buy a 3G data card, you can insert it in the USB slot of the router and connect via Wi-Fi.
Costs 3k, but I think it's worth the price.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 23, 2012)

hi guys..even i am planning to buy one....i have bsnl usb adsl modem ..and share it using a netgear switch(only lan)...

now i  want to share the internet throughout my home on wifi...should i go for wifi-modem or wifi router/switch?

My present arrangement is

*oi44.tinypic.com/xqizgh.jpg


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Go for a wireless router since you alerady have a modem as it is cheapest option.


----------



## webgenius (Jan 23, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> hi guys..even i am planning to buy one....i have bsnl usb adsl modem ..and share it using a netgear switch(only lan)...
> 
> now i  want to share the internet throughout my home on wifi...should i go for wifi-modem or wifi router/switch?
> 
> ...



You can get a modem-cum-WiFi-router. No hassles of using a separate modem and router.
Get the ones from TP-Link. They are cheap and VFM products IMO.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 23, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> Go for a wireless router since you alerady have a modem as it is cheapest option.



so the switch i have will be useless


----------



## DDIF (Jan 23, 2012)

*1. *You can always sell the switch or if you are like me then you will keep it and use it for some of your experiments. What is the interface speed of your switch, 100 mbps or 1gbps?

If it is 1 gbps then keep it to share files over LAN otherwise sell it.
If you want to buy just a router then go for TP-Link or anything but if you wanna buy a Modem/Router then IMHO you should choose ASUS.

*2. *If you just wanna use internet on mobile through wi-fi then why not use your LapTop's wi-fi adapter as hotspot? So easy to do in Win 7, even some apps can do this for you. Provided that you do have a wi-fi capable laptop.
This would be the cheapest option.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 23, 2012)

ManiDhillon said:


> *1. *You can always sell the switch or if you are like me then you will keep it and use it for some of your experiments. What is the interface speed of your switch, 100 mbps or 1gbps?
> 
> If it is 1 gbps then keep it to share files over LAN otherwise sell it.
> If you want to buy just a router then go for TP-Link or anything but if you wanna buy a Modem/Router then IMHO you should choose ASUS.
> ...



ya i tried connectify  ...but have to keep laptop on for that every time and also the range is very less..i wanna browse from my bed


----------



## DDIF (Jan 23, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> ya i tried connectify  ...but have to keep laptop on for that every time and also the range is very less..i wanna browse from my bed



Then choose the first option from my previous comment  .


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jan 24, 2012)

sorry i did not mention it before i have already Nokia Siemens residential router 1600 which is SL2_141 (Type-B)ADSL Modem , is there any router to which i connect my router and increase WiFi range and my LAN speed thanks!!!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 24, 2012)

ManiDhillon said:


> Then choose the first option from my previous comment  .



ok i am planning for wireless router

is there any limitation of number of wifi connection to the router?i mean is no of devices limit  for wifi router in general to get connected to it?


----------



## DDIF (Jan 24, 2012)

Don't worry about connection limit. I have a 4 Mbps connection and sometime 6 devices use my connection simultaneously over wi-fi.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks you all Digitians

Is *D-Link DIR-615 Wireless-N 300 Router* and *D-Link DSL-2730U Wireless N 150 ADSL2+ 4-Port Router* a good product? and what is difference between both?


----------



## DDIF (Jan 25, 2012)

The first one is just a router(you need to connect it to a modem to browse internet) and supports 300 mbps wireless transfer standard, the second one is modem cum router(built in modem) with 150 mbps wireless speed. The actual speed will depend on your wireless card too.
It's up to you which one you wanna buy.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks all..
I Brought Netgear WGR614 Wireless-N 150 Router (White) @ 1275Rs..working good

Netgear WGR614 Wireless-N 150 Router (White)


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jan 25, 2012)

After survey i think *Asus DSL-N10 Wireless-N ADSL Modem Router* is best and its installation is also hassle free.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 25, 2012)

*Alright

Who is deleting my replies from almost all threads?

Care to explain*


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 25, 2012)

^^ Please see this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/rules-ann...-homepage-database-errors-few-posts-gone.html


----------



## Alien (Jan 26, 2012)

@sunny8872
I recently bought Asus DSL N10 and it is really good, setting up is very simple. It heats up a bit though.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 26, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Please see this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/rules-ann...-homepage-database-errors-few-posts-gone.html



thanks


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Alien* Thanks, i have already RJ-11 Cable and my Phone splitter is very far from modem so i f i use my old RJ-11 cable will it work fine? as the cable provided by modem is short.


----------



## Alien (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, it will work fine.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you Digit i owe u one!!!!!


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey guys recently my current LAN properties shows *Lease Obtained ,Lease expires* is there anything wrong with my connection i have also set TCP/IP to obtained IP automatically and also formatted windows and reset router to default(SL2_141) but all in vain it still shows Lease crap .what will happen if it expires.i am a newbie to networking and don`t know DHCP  and upnp and more advanced settings so i didn't play with those settings Help please!!! and at first i was using Dynamic IP but after that Lease crap shows it assigns to static IP.


----------



## Sudh4r (Jan 28, 2012)

The IP Address your'e getting from your ISP is dynamic(changes frequenly based on availability).

Lease Obtained - it says when ur router got the IP address .
Lease Expires - when the IP will expire.
And  when it expires it will get a new one automatically.
So, no probs.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey guys Does *Asus DSL N10* heats up quickly? if it does are there any chances of damaging the LAN ports or WAN ports and how to reduce heating i don't have Air conditioner.


----------



## Alien (Jan 31, 2012)

It does heat up, but i have not faced any issues so far and it is running 24*7(no AC). I updated the firmware to 1.0.2.5 but haven't seen any noticeable difference.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jan 31, 2012)

Finally i got Asus DSL N-10 today Nice packaging from Flipkart and user interface is so simple its a 3 step installation and it also speed up my download speed by 10% i recommend it to BSNL users i have 625 BB Combo Plan 

Defects: None.


----------

